# Neat Video for Celtic Knot Pen Turners



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Great little video showing how to create a Celtic Knot. Some neat jigs and processes.

http://woodtube.ning.com/video/the-homework-ultimatum/?sssdmh=dm17.409772&esrc=nwwood&email=404085185


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, his shop is fantastic!!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the post….amazing young man….and lucky too…his father has a great shop and layout….looks like he has also spent time encouraging and teaching the craft to his son…..I bet we will be seeing great things from this youngster as he grows older….he certainly has a career possiblity in woodworking.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

That is one of the coolest things I've ever seen! I don't know whether to run out to the shop or send the kid an order.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great video Lew I saw this one too. Nice to see young people doing wood working. Looks like his dad has a nice shop!

Thx for the message your too kind!


----------



## Scsmith42 (Jan 26, 2011)

That's my sawmill!

Alex and his family live about 15 miles from my farm. He actually created the video for a school project (he was awarded second place for his video). His pens are fantastic.

He is saving up to become an MD. Kudo's to his parents for encouraging him to develop a business to help pay for it.

Wood Magazine did a feature on him a couple of years ago too.

His dad, George, has a really nice woodshop in his basement. We used my skid steer to unload the Grizzly jointer (shown in the video) and transport it down to the back basement door.

If you know of any business folks that want to buy a nicely crafted pen and support a good cause, be sure to send them Alex's way.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

What a cool connection!!


----------

